# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Αναβάθμιση router huawei hg530 pstn

## ssstauros

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους. Έχω ένα ρούτερ το Huawei HG530 pstn και θέλω να του κάνω αναβάθμιση του firmware, το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να βρώ αρχείο για την αναβάθμιση, έψαξα στην σελίδα του ΟΤΕ αλλά δεν υπάρχει κάτι, επίσης έψαξα και στην σελίδα της Huawei και ενώ βρίσκω το αρχείο πατάω το download και δεν κατεβαίνει το αρχείο ενώ έχω κάνει account. Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος ας βοηθήσει. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Samios60

Δεν θελω να σε απογοητευσω αλλα αυτα τα ρουτερ ειναι  σαβουρα και με update μαλλον τιποτα δεν θα κερδισεις εχουν προβληματα ειδικα με port forward

----------


## wizard_xrc

Πράγματι, ενώ αυτήν την εταιρεία τη συμπαθώ απίστευτα στα smartphones, τα οικιακά router που βγάζει είναι ΣΑ-ΒΟΥ-ΡΕΣ   :Thumbdown: 
Εμένα μου έδωσαν ενα άλλο μοντέλο (αυτό που δίνει η forthnet), και δεν μπορούσε καν να συγχρονίσει. Για να μην το πετάξω το έκανα Access Point, και πάλι ζητάει restart καμιά φορά.

----------


## ssstauros

Για αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο ήθελα να του κάνω αναβάθμιση επειδή με το λογισμικό που έχει αυτήν την στιγμή δεν μπορώ να του κάνω port forward και δεν υπάρχει κάτι σε οδηγίες όσο και αν έψαξα, οπότε μάλλον είναι μεγάλη σαβούρα και η τιμή αυτού 39,90!!!!! http://oteshop.ote.gr/storefront/-/-..._40103491.html αν είναι δυνατόν......

----------


## kolossos

Καλημέρα, 
τελικά έχει βρεθεί κάποιο firmware update?

----------


## SV1JRT

> Καλημέρα, 
> τελικά έχει βρεθεί κάποιο firmware update?



Το πιο καλό update που έχει βγει για αυτά τα router είναι να τα βάψεις μπλε και να τα πετάξεις στην θάλασσα.....


.

----------

